# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  پیش دانشگاهی واجبه ؟

## poyas

*سلام من رشته دبیرستانم فنی بوده و دیپلم گرفتم و الانم کاردانی رشته خودمم گرفتم حالا من میتونم کنکور سراسری شرکت کنم اخه بعضیا میگن باید پیش دانشگاهی بگیری حتما بعضیام میگن که با کاردانی میشه کنکور تجربی داد ؟؟؟ میشه راهنمایی کنین ؟؟
*

----------


## Nahal

در این مورد اطلاع دقیقی ندارم اما فکر میکنم کاردانی فنی معادل پیش دانشگاهی نظری هستش و میتونین کنکور شرکت کنین... 
@artim میتونه راهنماییتون کنه...

----------


## taha taha

با خیال راحت برا کنکور بخون . پیش دانشگاهی نمیخای . کاردانیت ینی پیش

----------


## nilofarsadeghi

> *سلام من رشته دبیرستانم فنی بوده و دیپلم گرفتم و الانم کاردانی رشته خودمم گرفتم حالا من میتونم کنکور سراسری شرکت کنم اخه بعضیا میگن باید پیش دانشگاهی بگیری حتما بعضیام میگن که با کاردانی میشه کنکور تجربی داد ؟؟؟ میشه راهنمایی کنین ؟؟
> *


منم همینطورم میگن دیپلم باید نظری باشه درسته ؟

----------


## nilofarsadeghi

> با خیال راحت برا کنکور بخون . پیش دانشگاهی نمیخای . کاردانیت ینی پیش


مطمینین اخه میگن باید دیپلم نظری داشته باشی

----------

